# Angora Thread



## craftymama86

I am really surprised that there is not an Angora rabbit thread. Maybe I just can't find it? I would love to see other Angoras and hear other members' experiences with them.


----------



## DianeS

There have been plenty of threads about Angoras, especially last year when I got my first Angora rabbit (already pregnant) and had to figure everything out ASAP! I got lots of good information and help here. But Angora threads, like all others, just move down as other people post new info about thier rabbits on top. 

So what do you want to talk about? My rabbits are French Angora. Their mom came to me already bred, but she wasn't a good mom. She rejected the litter, and had no milk. I am thankful I was able to find nurse-moms for them in a neighboring rabbitry. 8 Angora kits fostered by two Mini-Lop does! I'm forever grateful to that owner for allowing my kits to live there and nurse. 

Today I have the 8 kits, and keep them for wool production. Three give dark grey wool, four give white or almost-white wool, and one gives a steel-blue color of wool. Very nice. They don't like being brushed, but do like being plucked, so the grooming goes at least acceptably. 

I haven't even taken any recent pictures of them, I ought to go do that. 

What kinds and colors do you have?

Merry Christmas!


----------



## craftymama86

We just bought a couple of English Angora bunnies, 5 weeks old, one male and one female. I'm not sure of the technical name for the male's color but he's white with a little red and the female is red.

We, too, bought them for their wool. I can't wait till we have enough to spin, they're absolutely gorgeous and super soft.

They're much prettier in person.  This one is Lola, hehe.







This is Charlie


----------



## craftymama86

Does anyone else have any Angoras they would like to share?


----------



## reereechickens

What cute pics! I have a French Angora that I need to post pics.  He hates to be brushed also.


----------



## Ms. Research

I think Angoras are absolutely beautiful rabbits.  I admit I was really tentative regarding long hair.   But if you are a spinner, these are the rabbits to have.  

craftymama86:  Your Lola does look like a chipmunk in that shot.  What a sweet face.  Charlie, I love his coloring.  

I hope others come on and post about their Angora's.   

K


----------



## craftymama86

We bought them with the intention of spinning, but we still need to learn that part, lol.

I've caught myself calling Lola my little chipmunk, she really does look like one, lol. And you can't see it the pic of Charlie but he has a little line of red near his nose that makes him look like he has a mustache, lol. I can't wait to see the yarn we get from his fibers. I don't plan on dying the yarn we make, at least not right away. They'll be so pretty as they are.

 I too hope others post. I would love to see what everyone else has.


----------



## nerissad

Hi! I am coming to love my two English Angora muts. Originally I wanted French  to add yo my in with my meat rabbits but couldn't find any locally. Then these two were free and well here they are. Question: how can i encourage them to eat pellits? Previous owner had them on timothy i think and they hardly touch my offered pellits. I want them yo stay healthy of course, so any suggestions? they are only 7 weeks, not showing a lot of personality yet and hopefully not too set in their ways really pellits.


----------



## CYGChickies

We have two French Angoras: broken black buck Sebastian and tort doe Victoria. They are both sweet and huge! They were bred for the first time in November and she has eight kits but they all died. I'm confident that her spring litter will be better. I get patterned/multicolored wool but the tort is gorgeous and I'm hoping to sell the wool to someone who spins--or I'll have to learn!

CYG


----------



## craftymama86

@nerissad - Hmm.. I'm not sure how one would get them to eat the pellets. My guess would be to just keep offering them a little til they try it. Ours were already on pellets and when we put Timothy hay in their cage the female practically stuck her nose up at it, lol. The male tried it out and eats it regularly and the female is slowly trying it out. So in my personal opinion I would just be patient and keep it available to them. 

@CYG - I'm still learning the color terms but they sound pretty. I'm sorry you lost your kits. Was it her first litter? We have yet to learn to spin but that's the purpose of our Egnlish Angoras. Can you post pics of the wool you have on hand?  


Here's a question... What, technically, is the color of my male? He's the mostly white bunny in the pic.


----------



## Ms. Research

Your male is Sable.  Though he looks white, he still has coloring on his back and his ears.  But being young he will change by the time he's an adult.  It could stay the same or change.  That's the fun of it all.  Not just trying to guess the sex but guess what they will turn out colorwise.   We were amazed at the changes Dobby went through. 

K


----------



## craftymama86

I love his coloring but will welcome any changes if they occur. They're both beautiful. Sable, sounds good to me, lol.


----------



## SarahMelisse

I just bought three French angoras last month and I just love working with them so far. I've never owned rabbits before, especially not this large, and especially not with such a need for constant grooming. But they really are fun. I have a ruby-eyed white buck named Thistle. A chocolate tortoiseshell doe named Clementine. And also a fawn colored doe named Dandelion.
I am hoping to breed my chocolate tort to my REW next month and I can't wait to see some babies! I just wanted some time to get to know the rabbits before breeding them and I think I've got their personalities figured out now.
It's so great to see some other angora owners around... Sometimes it seems like everyone owns Lops and Dutch rabbits. Go woolies!

Here are some picture links. I'm on an iPad so I don't think I can upload them to the forum the way it wants me to:
Dandelion
http://www.flickr.com/photos/60108948@N04/6662372621/

Thistle
http://www.flickr.com/photos/60108948@N04/6662364663/

Clementine
http://www.flickr.com/photos/60108948@N04/6662352609/


----------



## Ms. Research

SarahMelisse said:
			
		

> I just bought three French angoras last month and I just love working with them so far. I've never owned rabbits before, especially not this large, and especially not with such a need for constant grooming. But they really are fun. I have a ruby-eyed white buck named Thistle. A chocolate tortoiseshell doe named Clementine. And also a fawn colored doe named Dandelion.
> I am hoping to breed my chocolate tort to my REW next month and I can't wait to see some babies! I just wanted some time to get to know the rabbits before breeding them and I think I've got their personalities figured out now.
> It's so great to see some other angora owners around... Sometimes it seems like everyone owns Lops and Dutch rabbits. Go woolies!
> 
> Here are some picture links. I'm on an iPad so I don't think I can upload them to the forum the way it wants me to:
> Dandelion
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/60108948@N04/6662372621/
> 
> Thistle
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/60108948@N04/6662364663/
> 
> Clementine
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/60108948@N04/6662352609/


Really nice looking rabbits.  Congratulations!  Good luck with breeding your Chocolate Tort to your REW.  I think what you did, waiting and getting to know your bunnies, before breeding is an excellent idea.  Something that I am in the process of doing.  I'm not a Dutch or Lop person, I'm getting into Lionheads.  Can't wait. 

Wishing you all the luck.  Can't wait to hear about kits in your nest box.  

K


----------



## Ranch Girl

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> We just bought a couple of English Angora bunnies, 5 weeks old, one male and one female. I'm not sure of the technical name for the male's color but he's white with a little red and the female is red.
> 
> We, too, bought them for their wool. I can't wait till we have enough to spin, they're absolutely gorgeous and super soft.
> 
> They're much prettier in person.  This one is Lola, hehe.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3545_img_3635.jpg
> 
> This is Charlie
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3545_img_3637.jpg


What breeder did you get these from?  They are just aDoRaBlE!!!! :bun I want to get one from my lop eared honey bun, Bella. 

~Aspen


----------



## craftymama86

Thanks! I got them from someone local. I found about them through someone I've bought chickens from. She actually had a variety of rabbits, some were dropped off, some rescued, etc. Both people have a bunch of lops.


----------



## Ranch Girl

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Thanks! I got them from someone local. I found about them through someone I've bought chickens from. She actually had a variety of rabbits, some were dropped off, some rescued, etc. Both people have a bunch of lops.


My cousin brought me the rabbit I have right now, Bella. She had bought it for one of her little girls for her birthday, then after the excitement wore off she didn't take care of it and she was having to care for it, and with having 4 little kids plus all the animals it was just too much. When they came down to see us after Christmas she brought it to me. She is a real sweety! 

~Aspen


----------



## CYGChickies

Sorry I didn't see this thread/forgot about it. It was my French Angora's first litter and that's why I think she lost them all. She is in perfect health and I'm eager to try again in a few weeks. I will have go get some pics of the wool and upload it. They're blowing their coats now so I've been plucking the excess wool in sections so they don't get too jumpy. Sebastian my buck is better behaved than Victoria but both are very docile and allow grooming. We're lucky, considering the man who sold them never groomed them not once and Sebastian was one giant mat.

CYG


----------



## craftymama86

So here's a grooming question. What do you all do when it comes to underneath your bunnies? Mine get matted up quickly and I'm not sure of the best way to take care of it. They kinda jump when I start combing under there, especially towards their rear.... I feel like trimming them so they don't mat as bad. Does anyone else do that? Are there any cons to doing so?


----------



## SarahMelisse

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> So here's a grooming question. What do you all do when it comes to underneath your bunnies? Mine get matted up quickly and I'm not sure of the best way to take care of it. They kinda jump when I start combing under there, especially towards their rear.... I feel like trimming them so they don't mat as bad. Does anyone else do that? Are there any cons to doing so?


That's a great question... I've been having the same problem with my buck. I trimmed what I could, but the real problem seems to be all the fur next to his genitals. If anyone has a good system please share!


----------



## craftymama86

Exactly! That's where it's the worse. Basically anywhere between his legs, especially since I have a hard time getting a comb in there, lol. And he doesn't like it. You should see my arm from last night, talk about ouch.... I'll have to ask about trimming their nails too, lol.


----------



## SarahMelisse

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Exactly! That's where it's the worse. Basically anywhere between his legs, especially since I have a hard time getting a comb in there, lol. And he doesn't like it. You should see my arm from last night, talk about ouch.... I'll have to ask about trimming their nails too, lol.


I know! Geez! Why does the most sensitive area have to be the hardest to keep clean?

On the other hand, I have had some luck trimming nails. I just got my rabbits used to having their paws touched. I pet their paws when ever i get a chance: feeding/general grooming/just saying hi. Then when it comes time to clip them, I just set a small treat on the grooming table for them (like celery) and clip away gentlly being sure to firmly hold their paw so the can't jerk away and get hurt.


----------



## craftymama86

What length do you trim them to? And what type of clippers do you use, are they specifically for rabbits?


----------



## SarahMelisse

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> What length do you trim them to? And what type of clippers do you use, are they specifically for rabbits?


I have "rabbit nail clippers" from petsmart that look a little like scissors. They cost like $3. I clip their nails so that there is a little over hanging the quick that way I know I'm not getting too close. So in other words, on my REW I cut the white ends so there is a little white left before the pink part of the nail starts... Which if clipped would probably bleed. I noticed on my colored rabbits that the nail end is light brown and the quick is dark brown.

I'm not sure if all of that is the best way to do it, but that is how I always clipped my cat's nails.


----------



## craftymama86

Ok great! I'll check PetSmart for the clippers.

Makes sense, the way you clip yours. I don't see a need for them to be much longer since mine don't go outside. But that's just my opinion, lol.


----------



## CYGChickies

We clip nails as needed when we notice ourselves ending up with bleeding scratches from handling the rabbits. The French Angoras we have were tame--but never groomed--and had no trouble letting us brush them. One of us picks up the rabbit and holds it and the other brushes/plucks/dematts the underside of the rabbit. Even the "sensitive" areas on our buck don't cause him to fight or anything. We're lucky to have them so tame especially considering we got them from someone who NEVER brushed them. We had a lot of matting to comb out the first day!

CYG


----------



## PinkFox

heres a quation for the angora people...

how many rabbits would one need to have to get a deacent supply of wool...
or...
how much wool does 1 angora produce per month in ounces?

i hand spin (drop spindle) and LOVE rabbit wool...but im assuming id need a large number of angora bunnies to produce enough wool to make say a hat/scarf set...

And im assuming angoras are also super heat sensitive with the heavy coat?
im planning on getting shetland sheep and a couple of alpaca for wool, but angoras are beautiful!, just not sure where id put them/how id keep them as my rabbitry is outdoors and i dont see myself building an ac-d angora barn anytime soon lol.


----------



## SarahMelisse

PinkFox said:
			
		

> heres a quation for the angora people...
> 
> how many rabbits would one need to have to get a deacent supply of wool...
> or...
> how much wool does 1 angora produce per month in ounces?
> 
> i hand spin (drop spindle) and LOVE rabbit wool...but im assuming id need a large number of angora bunnies to produce enough wool to make say a hat/scarf set...
> 
> And im assuming angoras are also super heat sensitive with the heavy coat?
> im planning on getting shetland sheep and a couple of alpaca for wool, but angoras are beautiful!, just not sure where id put them/how id keep them as my rabbitry is outdoors and i dont see myself building an ac-d angora barn anytime soon lol.


I LOVE angora wool too! Which is why I bought three French angoras over a month ago. Obviously I haven't had them long enough to shear and weigh their wool, but I have read that you can expect 8-12 ounces of wool a year from French and English angoras. 

I have my rabbitry outdoors. It is basically an 8x8 foot shed with a slanted roof. It was super easy to construct in one day out of just plywood, 2x3's, 4x4's, and cheap PVC roofing. I also don't plan on installing a/c for my rabbits and it does get in the 100's during the summer. I just made two of the walls 1/2 lattice (for ventilation and can be covered during the cold winter) and I was sure to build the rabbit shed in a spot that is shady all day during the summer. And since we do get a few weeks of high temps here, I plan on shearing them for the warmest months so they won't have to wear those thick coats in the heat. 

Anything is do-able. Maybe just start with a breeding trio and if it turns out rabbits aren't your cup of tea... Don't breed them. Wow, sorry I got so chatty on this one, but I just started and I'm very excited about others getting into angoras too.


----------



## CYGChickies

They shed a lot and I'm convinced you could just brush until they go bald! We took Victoria and Sebastian (Frenchies) to the groomer today for a treat and they brushed them all out, got all the blown hair and undercoat and even used a pet hair vac on Victoria and they were putting out hair like spores all the way home haha. 

Don't ever get an Angora if you're not willing to be covered in rabbit hair any time you pick them up. French Angoras are hefty and shed. We personally have longhaired cats so we're used to heavy shedding--and hair is a lot better than chicken poop which I'm all too used to getting on me! I think the way Angora hair is made actually helps a bit to keep them cool. New Zealands are short haired but have such dense thick fur that they overheat VERY easily while Angora fur isnt nearly as dense. Shade and breeze are important in summer; shelter from rain and wind is the big deal in winter. I'm getting power run to the barn and plan to run a shop fan through the barn "breezeway" on really hot afternoons, or just point it out to pull hot air away. The frozen water bottles really do good for us though I swear by those. Even our turkeys got a frozen 2-liter when they were in the raised juvenile hutch.

Anyway, it takes a while to get an ounce of wool from Frenchies but it's easier if you have all white rabbits maybe? Because you can mix wools? We have two different patterns in our French Angoras--tort and broken black--but they're gorgeous! The tort dos has beautiful tan and blue wool while the buck's is silver and white. Just bred them today and can't wait to see what we get in the babies.

CYG


----------



## nerissad

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> They shed a lot and I'm convinced you could just brush until they go bald! We took Victoria and Sebastian (Frenchies) to the groomer today for a treat and they brushed them all out, got all the blown hair and undercoat and even used a pet hair vac on Victoria and they were putting out hair like spores all the way home haha.
> 
> Don't ever get an Angora if you're not willing to be covered in rabbit hair any time you pick them up. French Angoras are hefty and shed. We personally have longhaired cats so we're used to heavy shedding--and hair is a lot better than chicken poop which I'm all too used to getting on me! I think the way Angora hair is made actually helps a bit to keep them cool. New Zealands are short haired but have such dense thick fur that they overheat VERY easily while Angora fur isnt nearly as dense. Shade and breeze are important in summer; shelter from rain and wind is the big deal in winter. I'm getting power run to the barn and plan to run a shop fan through the barn "breezeway" on really hot afternoons, or just point it out to pull hot air away. The frozen water bottles really do good for us though I swear by those. Even our turkeys got a frozen 2-liter when they were in the raised juvenile hutch.
> 
> Anyway, it takes a while to get an ounce of wool from Frenchies but it's easier if you have all white rabbits maybe? Because you can mix wools? We have two different patterns in our French Angoras--tort and broken black--but they're gorgeous! The tort dos has beautiful tan and blue wool while the buck's is silver and white. Just bred them today and can't wait to see what we get in the babies.
> 
> CYG


I WISH I had an Angora Buck. I would get rid of all my NZ and replace them! My Rabbitry is new and my start up costs were higher than I expected so I'm not spending any more money for a while especially to replace my perfectly fine NZ Buck.


----------



## CYGChickies

nerissad said:
			
		

> CYGChickies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They shed a lot and I'm convinced you could just brush until they go bald! We took Victoria and Sebastian (Frenchies) to the groomer today for a treat and they brushed them all out, got all the blown hair and undercoat and even used a pet hair vac on Victoria and they were putting out hair like spores all the way home haha.
> 
> Don't ever get an Angora if you're not willing to be covered in rabbit hair any time you pick them up. French Angoras are hefty and shed. We personally have longhaired cats so we're used to heavy shedding--and hair is a lot better than chicken poop which I'm all too used to getting on me! I think the way Angora hair is made actually helps a bit to keep them cool. New Zealands are short haired but have such dense thick fur that they overheat VERY easily while Angora fur isnt nearly as dense. Shade and breeze are important in summer; shelter from rain and wind is the big deal in winter. I'm getting power run to the barn and plan to run a shop fan through the barn "breezeway" on really hot afternoons, or just point it out to pull hot air away. The frozen water bottles really do good for us though I swear by those. Even our turkeys got a frozen 2-liter when they were in the raised juvenile hutch.
> 
> Anyway, it takes a while to get an ounce of wool from Frenchies but it's easier if you have all white rabbits maybe? Because you can mix wools? We have two different patterns in our French Angoras--tort and broken black--but they're gorgeous! The tort dos has beautiful tan and blue wool while the buck's is silver and white. Just bred them today and can't wait to see what we get in the babies.
> 
> CYG
> 
> 
> 
> I WISH I had an Angora Buck. I would get rid of all my NZ and replace them! My Rabbitry is new and my start up costs were higher than I expected so I'm not spending any more money for a while especially to replace my perfectly fine NZ Buck.
Click to expand...

Too bad you aren't near Southeast Missouri because I'd be happy to trade you Frenchy kits for your NZ does. I love my meaties lol. My NZ have AWESOME personalities, like puppies!

CYG


----------



## nerissad

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> nerissad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CYGChickies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They shed a lot and I'm convinced you could just brush until they go bald! We took Victoria and Sebastian (Frenchies) to the groomer today for a treat and they brushed them all out, got all the blown hair and undercoat and even used a pet hair vac on Victoria and they were putting out hair like spores all the way home haha.
> 
> Don't ever get an Angora if you're not willing to be covered in rabbit hair any time you pick them up. French Angoras are hefty and shed. We personally have longhaired cats so we're used to heavy shedding--and hair is a lot better than chicken poop which I'm all too used to getting on me! I think the way Angora hair is made actually helps a bit to keep them cool. New Zealands are short haired but have such dense thick fur that they overheat VERY easily while Angora fur isnt nearly as dense. Shade and breeze are important in summer; shelter from rain and wind is the big deal in winter. I'm getting power run to the barn and plan to run a shop fan through the barn "breezeway" on really hot afternoons, or just point it out to pull hot air away. The frozen water bottles really do good for us though I swear by those. Even our turkeys got a frozen 2-liter when they were in the raised juvenile hutch.
> 
> Anyway, it takes a while to get an ounce of wool from Frenchies but it's easier if you have all white rabbits maybe? Because you can mix wools? We have two different patterns in our French Angoras--tort and broken black--but they're gorgeous! The tort dos has beautiful tan and blue wool while the buck's is silver and white. Just bred them today and can't wait to see what we get in the babies.
> 
> CYG
> 
> 
> 
> I WISH I had an Angora Buck. I would get rid of all my NZ and replace them! My Rabbitry is new and my start up costs were higher than I expected so I'm not spending any more money for a while especially to replace my perfectly fine NZ Buck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you aren't near Southeast Missouri because I'd be happy to trade you Frenchy kits for your NZ does. I love my velvety leagues lol. My NZ have AWESOME personalities, like puppies!
> 
> CYG
Click to expand...

About the NZ personality, I can confirm it! My NZ buck is the best. I almost wish he were a pet. I'm sure within a week he would be lounging around with my dog all day. So curious and mellow but then silly hyper at times. Not a once have I startled him with my newbie mistakes and even though the previous owners of my NZs were fairly neglectful they have warmed up to daily petting's quicker than the lionheads I was gifted who were previously someone 'pets'. Very interesting. Both my female NZ and a little more easily startled or irritated but still very welcoming to pets, hair ruffling and getting their cages futzed with. My angora female is shy, or maybe she hasn't settled into her home fully yet. She has only been here a month but I'm planning on breeding her for the first time next week. She is very calm about being picked up and groomed but its clear she doesn't like it. I'm trying to pick her up more than is necessary so that she will relax a little more.


----------



## CYGChickies

Keep at her she'll warm up eventually. We had a Dwarf Hotot who hated petting and it took us four months but he doesn't try to crawl inside himself anymore when we're giving him attention necessary maintenance. My NZ came from big farms so I don't believe they got attention so it must be genetics. Our NZW doe Strawberry knows her name and if she's outside she'll come when called to. I never expected a rabbit like that! The buck is a big red NZ and loves affection and attention which he gets a lot of being such a gorgeous representation of his breed--in his and our opinions anyway!

CYG


----------



## SarahMelisse

I agree... I have a 7 month old doe who is just now coming around. Last month she would jump to the back corner of the cage to avoid being pet. But after a month and a half of talking to her, feeding her, and persistence, she is finally running to the door when she hears me come in the shed. Now she will sit at her door and let me pet her for a few minutes before looking for her food. Just don't give up.


----------



## craftymama86

This it the buck we're getting today. Poor baby needs some TLC. Anyways, what color is he considered to be? Isn't he beautiful???  Hehe, He'll be even more beautiful after he's had a good grooming.


----------



## CYGChickies

It appears to be some form or black, judging from the main color. It has feathered ears right? So it has some English in it, but the face seems clean like a French. I guess we'll know better when he's all prettied up! But as far as I can tell he's black.

CYG


----------



## nerissad

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> It appears to be some form or black, judging from the main color. It has feathered ears right? So it has some English in it, but the face seems clean like a French. I guess we'll know better when he's all prettied up! But as far as I can tell he's black.
> 
> CYG


Depending in his weight he could be a German Angora, I believe they can sometimes have ear tufts.


----------



## craftymama86

Here he is after his grooming session for today!  He's SO sweet, he didn't move while grooming and was really cooperative. 

You can't really tell in the pics but he has a blue tint to him, even the dark areas. 









Hehehehe.


----------



## SarahMelisse

Wow he is pretty! What a difference a good grooming can do.


----------



## craftymama86

Here's a question.... Can someone tell how old he is by looking at his... equipment?


----------



## DianeS

nerissad said:
			
		

> I WISH I had an Angora Buck. I would get rid of all my NZ and replace them! My Rabbitry is new and my start up costs were higher than I expected so I'm not spending any more money for a while especially to replace my perfectly fine NZ Buck.


Where do you live? If you'd post even the state you might find someone who wants to trade.


----------



## nerissad

DianeS said:
			
		

> nerissad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WISH I had an Angora Buck. I would get rid of all my NZ and replace them! My Rabbitry is new and my start up costs were higher than I expected so I'm not spending any more money for a while especially to replace my perfectly fine NZ Buck.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live? If you'd post even the state you might find someone who wants to trade.
Click to expand...

I live in Seattle, Wa. I recently did a local search for stud services for my french angora doe. I found someone willing to do a free stud service for her with pick of the litter, they have german angoras which I'm hoping will combat my 1/2 french, 1/2 jersey angora does size. Later this week her current litter will turn 2 weeks old and in another week I'll breed her again.


----------



## Haazegirl

Only 5 pages for the angora peeps? We better fix that. I brought home my first rabbit and am learning how to spin. He's now 5 months old. We are keeping him as a pet, but like some of you have said, he was never groomed. Forget getting under the chin, forget touching his feet, and I've only seen what he has going on down there once! I try to take him out every day once or twice and he is warming up to us. He comes over to be pet, and is always eager to come out of his cage. (maybe not after the mega grooming I forced him into today) 

A friend helped me with his initial grooming since his entire body excepting one circle on his back was matted. So he is all patchy and rough looking but at least in better shape. I'm still finding lots of the old wool that should have been shed 2 months ago. My local angora friend gave him a thorough grooming and kept him for a week of breeding with her stock since she needed more black in the bloodlines. And she agreed to neuter him which I'm kind of looking forward to since he's been starting to spray a little and maybe would mellow out for grooming. Most of the time he goes in the litter box, but the poop is everywhere! It's tempting to keep him for breeding but then he wouldn't be a house pet and my kids are pretty attached. If we like how this goes maybe we'd get some for mating and keeping outside. I'm waiting to neuter him so she knows how effective his mating was.  He might get to go another round with the girls!  We've had him for three weeks, hopefully there will be some kits next week! It's awfully tempting to get one of the babes to bring home.

What do you think, will neutering help the grooming/cleanliness situation in the house? Any further advise on grooming? I had to keep him on my lap with a thick blanket and gloves to get what I did today done. I feel like a big giant meanie. Should I get one of his little kittens?

Before Grooming:


----------



## craftymama86

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Here's a question.... Can someone tell how old he is by looking at his... equipment?


----------



## Haazegirl

I doubt it. But how would I know. This is my first bunny. According to the book I read maybe you could a little when they are little growing bunnies, but once they're close to full grown and their testes descend, it'd be anyones guess. Loki is 5 months old and 6 pounds. His pedigree is supposed to be in the mail soon, and the breeder said he'd be a big boy!


----------



## DianeS

nerissad said:
			
		

> DianeS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerissad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WISH I had an Angora Buck. I would get rid of all my NZ and replace them! My Rabbitry is new and my start up costs were higher than I expected so I'm not spending any more money for a while especially to replace my perfectly fine NZ Buck.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live? If you'd post even the state you might find someone who wants to trade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Seattle, Wa. I recently did a local search for stud services for my french angora doe. I found someone willing to do a free stud service for her with pick of the litter, they have german angoras which I'm hoping will combat my 1/2 french, 1/2 jersey angora does size. Later this week her current litter will turn 2 weeks old and in another week I'll breed her again.
Click to expand...

Hmmm... I live near Eugene, OR and have two French Angora bucks, but only need one.  Ever get down this way?


----------



## nerissad

DianeS said:
			
		

> nerissad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DianeS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live? If you'd post even the state you might find someone who wants to trade.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Seattle, Wa. I recently did a local search for stud services for my french angora doe. I found someone willing to do a free stud service for her with pick of the litter, they have german angoras which I'm hoping will combat my 1/2 french, 1/2 jersey angora does size. Later this week her current litter will turn 2 weeks old and in another week I'll breed her again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm... I live near Eugene, OR and have two French Angora bucks, but only need one.  Ever get down this way?
Click to expand...

I don't get down there often.  Thanks for thinking of me though!


----------



## Fluffybunz

Hi Everyone!  Name's Katrina, and we're new to Angoras  Got some for my son's birthdays and so I could have some fiber to spin, lol   We actually had a REW buck given to us, former owners were tired of grooming, had some matts, but he cleaned up pretty well.  We bought the second buck from a breeder that has a two year old granddaughter so thankfully they are decent around kids and warming up well to the family  THey are both sweet guys with very different personalities!
Here are some pictures.  I can't figure out what color the blue (?) one is?  Blue, smoke, pearl?  Rabbit colors are a little confusing still!  Can't wait to get to know everyone and have been enjoying reading the thread.  
Oh yeah, also, any tips on brushing under the chins?  Been a no go around here so far, the dark eared one bites the brush, lol, ornery little critter


----------



## Fluffybunz

Ok, not letting me upload a picture yet, lets try this again....


----------



## Fluffybunz

The REW buck...


----------



## Fluffybunz

The darker eared one, lol







He's the more outgoing of the two so far and loves checking out the boys toys, lol....


----------



## Fluffybunz

And one last picture, which shows the color the best.... (he loves the boys tunnel/cubes)


----------



## Haazegirl

He's beautiful, and huge!! I thought my rabbit was big, or going to be big.... He's got nothing on you! Is it an actual giant angora, or just really big? Or is your child really small? J/K! Gorgeous bunn you have there! I'm a rabbit newbie too, and there's an angora show towards the end of the month about an hour away. I'm hoping it will clear some things up for me, as well as taking in some rabbit eye candy. I may not be able to handle the extreme cuteness overload!


----------



## Fluffybunz

He is beautiful   They're both french angoras and I think the breeder said they'd be 8-10lbs when full grown, 'course a lot of that is just fluff  I wanted a *bigger* type rabbit than the little netherland dwarfs we had as a kid so they wouldn't get squashed my my 1 and 3 year old sons when they went to lovin' on them, lol.  So far they've worked out great!


----------



## Haazegirl

Can anyone on here confirm about angora rabbit litter sizes? I just looked it up and the interweb seems to think 3-5. I received Loki's pedigree and just got a message saying we can go see his babies today. One of the does had her litter and another one, she was hoping, would by today.

Loki has 9 babies!!! Just from one doe! We don't know about the other one yet. Is this awesome or what?

So do I keep him for breeding, or should I neuter him? He's 5 months old now and I wanted to neuter him because we have him inside as a pet. We're hoping that it would make him less messy and a little calmer. He's quite a live wire! I guess the doe would maybe be the exceptional breeder since the genes would come from her.

How do I possibly resist taking one of those babies home?!? Man am I in trouble...

Oh and we're going to an angora rabbit show in Austin today. (Austin, MN) Any of you going to be there? I will be the only female in the extremely tall and willowy family with two young boys. Trust me you'll be able to tell. I apparently can't add an avatar on here until I post 10 times. This might be seven. Time to hit the shower and throw the boys in the car! We're excited to learn all about angoras today and nab a bunch of hints on how to take care of our guy!


----------



## DianeS

Congrats on the litter! Litter size has almost nothing to do with the male, it has to do with how many eggs the female releases when she ovulates. So I don't think the size of these litters should have any impact on your decision to neuter him or not. Now, the *quality* of the kits might since that comes from the buck and doe both, and your breeder friend ought to have some good insight into that. 

I've had two Angora litters. One of eight and one of four.

One thing to remember is that neutering will only affect those things caused by the testicles and the hormones produced by the testicles. So it will eliminate his physical desire to mate, eliminate his testosterone-driven desire to mark territory, and the like. It will not, however, have an effect on his energy level, his mischeviousness, things like that. And if he has any habits that were created by hormones, it will take a while for those habits to die - like if he habitually marks his territory, he won't have the desire to mark it anymore but he may still do it out of habit. 

Enjoy the rabbit show!


----------



## Haazegirl

So the other doe is hopefully done. She had 13! I can't believe it! We did lose 2 so far from crowded nest and one fell out onto the hardware cloth. When I asked her about neutering she didn't think we should do it, but she would if I really wanted to. I guess he's not marking anything and pees in his litter box so we don't really have a problem yet. And she did manage to groom him with out too much trouble for 1.5 hours that first time. I think I just need to get used to the grooming process. Are there any angora handling lessons? Next time I'll get a bunny that gets handled a lot more, but until then we like our Loki.

Loki is mostly german and a little french. My friend uses them just for wool production so she doesn't really mind and was after more color variety. Which she got! But my son was thinking about using Loki for 4-H, and she said we might not be able to since he's a mix. The show was fun, and all too tempting. We made it out without buying a single thing! (amazing for me) And now that I've seen some  fully grown and fairly large angoras I'm pretty sure my little pet carrier might not be big enough for adult Loki. Uh oh! And now I have a love for the lilac color... If only there were some in there.


----------



## craftymama86

Fluffybunz - Your Angoras are beautiful!!!   How old are they?

Haazegirl - Congrats on getting your Loki (love the name btw) and the litters!


....I need to get more pics of my Lola and Bugsy.  I can't wait to breed them, I think they'll have gorgeous babies!


----------



## craftymama86

Fluffybunz said:
			
		

> The darker eared one, lol
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6261_img_5669.jpg
> 
> He's the more outgoing of the two so far and loves checking out the boys toys, lol....


Love this pic, it's like he got caught playing with the toys, LOL.


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns

So I was wondering...one of my 4-H kiddos is getting an english angora doe on monday and she has no clue about how to take care of it, and neither do I. So what sort of maintenance do you guys do on coats? How often do you brush/groom, any special techniques or products, tips/tricks, etc etc. 
Also...the breeder said she wasn't going to get bigger than 7 pounds...I thought they got a little bigger than that? Could just be a smaller rabbit, but I was just wondering.
Thanks in advance! Sorry about the thread hijack!


----------



## DianeS

crazyturkeydesigns said:
			
		

> So I was wondering...one of my 4-H kiddos is getting an english angora doe on monday and she has no clue about how to take care of it, and neither do I. So what sort of maintenance do you guys do on coats? How often do you brush/groom, any special techniques or products, tips/tricks, etc etc.
> Also...the breeder said she wasn't going to get bigger than 7 pounds...I thought they got a little bigger than that? Could just be a smaller rabbit, but I was just wondering.
> Thanks in advance! Sorry about the thread hijack!


Hi, crazyturkey! I didn't see this when you originally posted it. In my opinion, what works to keep your rabbit tangle-free is what works. Some buns will need more grooming than others, so trial-and-error is what it will take to find what amount of grooming works for yours. It's really just like any long haired mammal (human or pet), start with something with wide teeth to uncover any mats, take care of them with a comb or fingers or scissors, and move to something with smaller teeth to help it fluff out. 

Seven pounds is on the smaller side for an English Angora, but still in the realm of perfectly fine. Smaller works better for pet-type rabbits, rather than those raised for meat or strictly for fiber, because it's less rabbit to feed and less hair to groom. So you really get more rabbit for your money and time with one that weighs less. 

Have fun! And post back when you have some pictures. We like pictures!


----------



## Haazegirl

We found out that we like the fine rotating toothed comb best. We do it pretty often, about every other day or so since he's inside. He loves to come out of his cage and play, and he likes his toys too! Loki is a big boy though, and I don't know what the difference is between english and german hair. Once I comb it out good it's pretty easy and quick to do a maintenance brush just to keep it nice and neat. I stopped combing a few days ago since he's shedding more and he's about to blow his coat. I'm hoping to collect it for spinning.

My friend took care of him last weekend and had him outside. She said he isn't like her bunnies since he's a pet and she could tell by the way he comes right up to the door and wants attention. His bunny babies are growing so fast!! I picked up an outdoor hutch last weekend too, but I've gotten so used to him keeping me company around the house that I'm not sure he'll use it much.

I'll take pictures of the babies next time we visit, but here's my bunny bunns after cutting all the originall matts and growing out his wool for a while.


----------



## Mamaboid

How handsome!  Really like him.


----------



## SarahMelisse

He's a cutie! Is it just me or does he look Vienna marked? Do you know what color he is? I can't tell if I'm seeing a shadow because of what he's sitting under or if he has two colors to his coat.


----------



## PinkFox

Id LOVE angoras one day but i worry about them with the heat and humidity...


----------



## Haazegirl

I was told that he was black because of his black face. (I also thought he was purebred since he had a pedigree, never assume anything apparently) She also said his coat would change from black to grayish white over time. The front of his body is grayish white in the picture because that area was covered with matts and we cut them all out exposing the lighter under layer of hair. His hair kind of fades from black on the tips to white closer to the skin. I'm wondering how it will grow out after we pluck this layer! The wool he sheds while combing looks gray when lumped all together. Maybe there's a term for his color? IDK


----------



## SarahMelisse

Haazegirl said:
			
		

> I was told that he was black because of his black face. (I also thought he was purebred since he had a pedigree, never assume anything apparently) She also said his coat would change from black to grayish white over time. The front of his body is grayish white in the picture because that area was covered with matts and we cut them all out exposing the lighter under layer of hair. His hair kind of fades from black on the tips to white closer to the skin. I'm wondering how it will grow out after we pluck this layer! The wool he sheds while combing looks gray when lumped all together. Maybe there's a term for his color? IDK


That actually makes sense. I don't have any black angoras (yet) but my chocolate tort's coat is like that. More color at the tips and lighter closer to the skin. When I pluck her all of her wool is a creamy tan. My fawn doe's coat is the opposite though. She is an agouti. All of her color is at the base and as her wool grows out it looks lighter and lighter at the tips.


----------



## Haazegirl

I saw a lavender angora at the rabbit show we went to. I'm in love! 
I wonder if their coat fades to white or is solid?


----------

